# MLW Tool Box DVD and Grand Slam Tools 4-PAK Holiday Special



## cabinetmaster

Wow. I'd like to get that set but with my broken ankle and upcoming surgery, this will not be under my tree this year. Thanks anyway for the post and review.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Bruce. It looks like you got a pretty nice early Christmas present.


----------



## FlWoodRat

*Scott,* you are welcome. Actually, I got the DVD set for me, as I already had the 4-PAK and use it a lot. It's a great set of tools for laying out and paring Dovetail joints.

I took advantage of the Holiday Sale to buy the DVD/4-PAK set as a Christmas gift for a woodworking friend. I think he will like it too.
*
Jerry, * you are also welcome. God's speed with your recovery from the ankle injury. I feel your pain man!


----------



## mpientka

A thorough review. Thanks


----------



## rwyoung

+1

A well done video and the tools are top notch.


----------



## FlWoodRat

Sign me up for them Tommy. The quality of your first release warrants buying the sequel.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

+2 on the video. I don't own the tools but the DVD is very good (typical TChisel entertainment).


----------



## CharlesNeil

I got Tommy's dvd and tools as well….ball is out the park on both , this guy is "good",

just one thing Tommy…. its prounced droors not draws … ..

Ya done good yank

On a serious note, Tommys tools are the best out there , if ya cant go the whole pack, at least get the marking gauge , it "cuts" a super nice line , and that cut line is exactly what you want , i have about 4 other expensive marking gauges ..Tommys beats all of them…. and if you really want to hand cut dovetails…get the pack, the saw guides are a huge help….


----------

